# Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???



## Mr.Teeq (29. April 2007)

Hallo Leute #h 

neullich hab ich mich mit nem Kollegen über die Anzahl erlaubter Haken pro Angelrute unterhalten. Ich war der Meinung ich hätte mal irgendwo gelesen dass man pro Handangel auch mehrere Haken anbringen dürfe, stimmt das nun oder hab ich mich getäuscht?
Hab leide keien passendes Gesetz gefunden (ich angle übrigens in Baden Württemberg)

UNd der zweite Diskusionspunkt war, in welche nSeen bzw. Flüssen man in Deutschland mit mehr als 2 Ruten fischen darf, z.B. Karpfenangeln, man sieht ja imemrwieder Bilder wo auf den Pods mehr als 2 >Ruten liegen. Wo darf man das?

Wöre froh wenn mal einer Licht in meinem Dunkel macht #6 

Danke schonmal

Gruß


----------



## Lucius (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

HGallo Mr.Teeq,

wir haben hier in Hessen gelernt, das man nur mit 2 Ruten angeln darf, ebenso sind Montagen mit mehreren Haken verboten, bzw. keine Paternoster, etc...
Wenn es sich jedoch nur um einen Köder wie bei einem Drakovic-System handelt sind auch mehrere Haken erlaubt.
Es kann sein das es Bundesländer gibt wo beides anders gehandhabt wird...

Greetz
Lucius


----------



## Der_rheinangler (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

Also montagen mit mehreren haken an denen jeweils ein eigener köder hängt ist glaube ich überall in deutschland verboten. Habe noch nie was anderes gehört.
Wenn man allerdings zb mit köderfisch angelt darf man bei uns 2 oder 3 harken an den einen köder anbringen.
Gruß


----------



## Lengjäger (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*



Mr.Teeq schrieb:


> Hallo Leute #h
> 
> neullich hab ich mich mit nem Kollegen über die Anzahl erlaubter Haken pro Angelrute unterhalten. Ich war der Meinung ich hätte mal irgendwo gelesen dass man pro Handangel auch mehrere Haken anbringen dürfe, stimmt das nun oder hab ich mich getäuscht?
> Hab leide keien passendes Gesetz gefunden (ich angle übrigens in Baden Württemberg)
> ...




Nach unserer Gewässerordnung ist nur die Anzahl der Anbissstellen pro Rute beschränkt (eine), nicht die Anzahl der Haken, d.h. mit Hegene zu fischen ist bei uns verboten, in anderen Bundesländern erlaubt, andererseits dürfte ich einen Köfi mit Drillingen von vorne bis hinten ausstopfen.

Auch sind über die Gewässerordnung die Anzahl der Ruten bei uns geregelt (drei). 
Du wirst aber kaum eine einheitliche Regelung finden, da variiert vun Bundesland zu Bundesland und von Gewässer zu Gewässer.


----------



## Azathoth (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

also wenn ich mir nur ma so vorstelle dass mir beim karpfenangeln auf einmal gleich 2,oder gar drei 30pfünder ins geschirr gehen...lol
nun aber mal ernsthaft.ich bin mir ziemlich sicher mal gelesen zu haben,dass in bayern beim renkenfischen oft paternoster mit 4-7 haken verwendet werden.
ob das allerdings nur in bayern oder auch in anderen ländern erlaubt ist weiß ich nicht.
und zum thema mit den drei ruten,ist es nicht sache des vereins ob sie 2 oder 3 ruten erlauben?
also bei uns darf man an manchen gewässern mit drei ruten fischen,aber halt nicht an allen...
gruß,kai


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

hallo
danke schonmal an alle...

also irgendwie hab ich da so das gefühl dass keienr so hundert prozentig bescheid weis, also das mit einer anbissstelle aber mehrere haken an z.b. eien mköderfisch leuchteti naber soweit ich weis gibt es ausnahmen bei verschiedenen angelmethoden... hab aich mal im fischereigesetz rumgestöbert aber nirgends eine definition gefunden wieviele ruten man verwenden darf und wieviele haken daran baumeln dürfen. wäre schön wenn hier doch noch ein gelehrter auftauchen würde der mir eventuelle gesetzesschrifen zeigen könnte  

nochmals danke #6


----------



## fireline (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

@azathoth



Azathoth schrieb:


> dass in bayern beim renkenfischen oft paternoster mit 4-7 haken verwendet werden.




es sind nur 3 erlaubt




Azathoth schrieb:


> ob das allerdings nur in bayern oder auch in anderen ländern erlaubt ist weiß ich nicht.




das weiss ich auch nicht

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

Problem 1:
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, daher kann das in jedem Bundesland schon mal gesetzlich unterschiedlich geregelt sein.

Problem2: 
Jeder Gewässerbesitzer kann diese gesetzlichen nochmals verändern (verschärfen), so dass man auch in einem Bundesland je nach Gewässer unzterschiedliche Regelungen haben kann.

Problem3:
Für bestimmte ANgelmethoden gibt es wiederum Ausnahmen (Heringspaternoster, Renkenfischen mit der Hegene, BArschangeln mit der Nuggiangel etc..) was aber widrum je nach Bundesland/Gewässer jeweils anders aussehen kann. 

Auf deutsch:
Muss man für jedes einzelne Gewässer inkl. möglicher Ausnahmen erfragen.....


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

@Thomas
und wo soll ma ndas erfragen?
der vorstand unseres angelvereisn kennt sich damit leider auch nicht aus daher weis auch keienr genau wie das läuft bei uns am gewässer.... daher such ich ja verzweifelt irgend eien gesetzesneiderschrift....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

*Hier* die Gesetze für B-W.

Allerdings müßte Dein Verein eigentlich wissen, ob sie abweichend von etvl. Gesetzen entsprechende Regelungen erlassen haben, ansonsten gilt eben das Gesetz....


----------



## bennie (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

du wirst ja wohl eine erlaubniskarte besitzen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

Also ier in SH gibts für die freie Ostsee , aber auch für einige Seen überhaupt keine Beschränkung für Ruten / Hakenanzahl .

An den gewässern mit Beschränkung ist die rutenanzahl meist auf 2 oder 3 Beschränkt , gleiches gilt für die Hakenanzahl .


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

@ bennie

sicher besitz ich ne angelkarte da steht aber auch nur drauf "mit zwei handanglen..."  aber nix von der hakenzahl...
ich woltle auch eher wisse nwo genau man mit mehr als 2 ruten angeln darf und wie das mit der hakenanzahl geregelt ist...

@ thomas

muss ich mir nochmal durchlesen aber ich glau bda steht auch nicht mehr drinne...


----------



## Parasol (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

Hallo,

hier die Gesetzeslage in Bayern:

(Auszug aus AVFiG)

*§ 12 **Verbotene Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen*​
(1) <B>Verboten sind1.</B>​.......​
*2.* .......​
*3.* .......​
*4.*.......​
*5.* .......​
*6.*.......​
7*.*.......​
*8.*.......​
*9.* das Fischen unter gleichzeitiger Benutzung von mehr als zwei Handangeln (Anbißstellen und Schnur mit oder ohne Rute); neben der Hegene darf gleichzeitig keine weitere Handangel verwendet werden,​ 
<FONT size=4>*§ 13*<B><SPAN style="mso-ansi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-ansi-language: DE">Angelfischerei


----------



## Parasol (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

Hallo,

noch ein Nachtrag zur Ergänzung:

13
*Angelfischerei*

(1) 1 Die Handangel darf höchstens drei Angelhaken (Anbissstellen) haben, die beim Fang mit natürlichen oder künstlichen Ködern versehen sein müssen. 2 Abweichend von Satz 1 darf die Hegene bis zu fünf Angelhaken (Anbissstellen) haben; die Hegene ist eine Handangel, bei der von einem beschwerten Vorfach kurze Seitenarme (Springer) mit jeweils einer Anbissstelle abzweigen.


----------



## Dütefischer (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

Petri!

Hier in Niedersachsen verfügt EINE Handangel auch anstandshalber nur über EINEN Haken!!! Ausgenommen Spinnruten, die auch Nachläufer habe dürfen, Gummifische mit 1 Jig und 1 Drilling oder toter Köderfisch mit 2 Drillingen am Drachkovic-System. 

Z.B. sind Aalschnüre (die verfügen über mehrere Haken) absolut verboten was die NWA betrifft! Mein gesunder Menschenverstand würde mir aber auch ohne diese Tatsache untersagen, mehr als einen Haken an eine Leine zu binden. - Das gebietet wohl auch das faire Verhalten dem Fisch gegenüber.

Sollte ich jemanden mit mehr als einem Haken am Vorfach erwischen, wäre eine Meldung dem Verein gegenüber fällig.
Da ist es völlig egal, ob es dafür nen Gesetzestext gibt oder nicht - das ist ethisch nicht zu dulden!!! :r 

MfG  vom Dütefischer


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

@ Parasol:

aha, also in bayern ist es wohl doch erlaubt mit mehreren anbisstellen (du kommst übrigens bei mir aus der gegend...)

@ dütefischer

also ich finde dass du das etwas eng siehst, denn so könnte man ja beispielsweise an beide haken einen anderen köder anbringen um de m fisch die wahl zu lassen und somit den besseren kder herauszufinden. auserdem finde ich ist da nichts unethisches dran, denn wenn ein fisch an einem der haken gehakt ist holt man die montage eh ein da ist es doch völlig egal ob noch ein zweiter haken nebendra nbaumelt, dem fisch wird es auserde mauch wurscht sein , gefangen wird er so oder so...
auserdem sehe ich noch den vorteil darin dass es ja auch oftmals vorkommt dass der haken schlecht positioniert oder für den fisch unerreichbar am grund liegt, ein zweiter haken hingegen könnte diesen nachteil wett machen...

gruß


----------



## jake (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

find das auch etwas "streng" es ist ja nicht so das man den einen fisch der gebissen hat im wasser lässt und wartet das der 2. biss kommt... is doch eigentlich nur die auswahl für den fisch...

LG Jakob


----------



## fiskes (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

@Mr.Teeg
ich habe es bisher noch nicht erlebt, das eine Angelkarte, sei es Tages- oder Jahresschein für ein Gewässer *ohne* die entsprechenden Vorschriften ausgegeben wurde. Ob am Rhein in Hessen oder der Pfalz oder der Mosel. Die Ausgabestelle des jeweiligen Scheines ist dafür zuständig.
Gruß Robert


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

ich seh auch kein Problem wenn da mehrere Anbißstellen an einer Angel sind,  jedenfalls nicht prinzipiell! verboten haben sie es ja schon, naja...
Zumindest bin ich damit von der Last befreit, mir eine solche Paternostermontage fürs Feederfischen etc. auszudenken


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

@ fiskes

also auf der karte steht eben nur drauf das man mit zwei handangeln vom land aus angeln darf.
sonst steht zu dem thema auch nichts drauf und der vorstand hat mic hauf die fischereiverordnung baden württembergs verwiesen wo ich auch nix passendes zum thama mehrere anbissstellen egfunden habe...


----------



## antonio (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Haken pro Rute erlaubt???*

§ 3
Fischerei mit Angeln
(1) Das Angelgerät darf höchstens drei Angelhaken haben, die beim Fang mit natürlichen oder künstlichen
Ködern versehen sein müssen. Jeder Fischer darf gleichzeitig höchstens mit zwei Angelgeräten fischen. Die
Angelgeräte müssen ständig beaufsichtigt werden. Die Verwendung des Zockers ist verboten. Der Fischfang ist
nur eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang, der Aal-, Wels- und Krebsfang bis
24 Uhr, für den Zeitraum der Einführung der mitteleuropäischen Sommerzeit bis 1 Uhr, gestattet.
(2) Absatz 1 findet für die Leg- und Reihenangeln keine Anwendung.
(3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes
widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Soweit die Verwendung lebender
Köderfische zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu
befestigen.
(4) Zehnfüßige Süßwasserkrebse oder Teile davon dürfen nur als Köder verwendet werden, wenn sie zuvor
abgekocht oder in sonstiger Weise keimfrei gemacht wurden.
(5) Von Netzen und Reusen muss beim Angeln mit der Wurfrute ein Abstand von mindestens 50 m eingehalten
werden.

auszug aus der landesfischereiverordnung bw

link: http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite27.htm

gruß antonio


----------

